# Fluro lights with motion sensor ?



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

There are motion sensor switches that can be used with fluorescent fixtures. 
But not all of them can. You will have to look at the make and model numbers of the existing switch and see if it is one of them. Otherwise, it should be changed. I use motion sensors in garages all the time. They are also used, by law, in commercial settings.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The load on many motion sensors has to be at least a certain number of watts or the motion sensor will function unpredictibly. Sorry, but it looks like you're either going to have to add load to this switch or shop for a new motion sensor. Get a good brand, like WattStopper.


----------



## dainova (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks all, and HNYear !!

See that most sensor switch have "with magnetic ballast" note in their specs,
anybody knows any brand/model switch that works with electronics ballasts?

Tx again
v


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Just Google: Motion sensor electronic ballast


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I've been looking for a while.. I just stuck a 7W Incandescent on a pigtail in the strip fixture.. Makes the lamps last up to three months.. Watt Stopper motions are big bucks!

When looking look for a motion find one that has a neutral and is compatable with electronic ballast or has no MINIMUM wattage requirements.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

egads said:


> Just Google: Motion sensor electronic ballast


Here.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

And you can recover the cost in 50 or so years.

I don't understand why they don't make a cheap ver.. after all those double par38 motion lights work fine with electronic ballasts (again those motions have a neutral) and they cost under $20 (it may look funny hanging one of them off the washroom light though)


----------

